

About coding bootcamp Coding House - GoldenHomer
http://joselcontreras.com/about-coding-house/

======
eastbayjake
Hack Reactor grad here... thanks for sharing your story. I hope guys like Nick
get cracked down on because they're the ones giving all programming bootcamps
a bad name. (I was really happy with my HR experience and got several offers,
so it's frustrating to see California BPPE go after everyone the way Nick +
Coding House deserve.)

So sorry for what you went through with Coding House, and I wish you good luck
getting a refund.

~~~
GoldenHomer
I agree - I didn't want to believe there would be a bad program out there but
Coding House is one. I won't stand by and let Coding House get more money. I
wanted to let the coding bootcamp community know as well because of the bad PR
towards bootcamps because of Nick and Coding House.

